# Need recommendations for fox or coyote headlamp



## CoachG (Feb 18, 2009)

Several years back I spent a lot of time squealing fox at night. I'm looking to get back into night hunting, but I haven't been able to track down any of the old red-filtered headlamps with a plain ol' battery pack like we used to wear.

I'm looking for something I can shine continuously while scanning for fox and coyotes. I'll be using a shotgun, so I'm not interested in mounting anything on a scope. Also, I'm not interested in any hand-held spotlights.

Any advice?


----------



## medium mouth (Dec 5, 2006)

i imagine you can get something from nite lite..i get the magazine and im pretty sure theres red lenses you can get for your headlights..i have a head lamp and i love it, the battery lasts a long time


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Check into bright eyes lights. I have the 28volt and love it


----------



## CoachG (Feb 18, 2009)

walkerdog said:


> Check into bright eyes lights. I have the 28volt and love it


Looking at their website, I was wondering if you knew anything about the featherlights or if you had a traditional headlamp?

More specifically, are the featherlights worn around the head or waist?


----------



## CoachG (Feb 18, 2009)

medium mouth said:


> i imagine you can get something from nite lite..i get the magazine and im pretty sure theres red lenses you can get for your headlights..i have a head lamp and i love it, the battery lasts a long time


I went ahead and went with this suggestion. I'm waiting for it to arrive in the mail now. I'll let you know what I think. Thanks!


----------



## CoachG (Feb 18, 2009)

Got my rechargeable Nite Lite today. Went outside and immediately saw a cat's eyes in a neighbor's yard about 100 yards out. Just have to get a red filter! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

